# Woking Nuffield Part 69



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 2nd  

Emma - I nearly spat my water out with your comment about he looks like me same build


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good   you obviously agree   who will sho be...bet she will go nuts when she see's what we have done


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I did a massive post and lost it, I need more warning than that Minxy!!!! 

Oh well, congrats Ange on your lovely embryo. Sorry I didn't see you, but dh did  He said it must have been good news because you looked cheery 

I can start menopur tomorrow thank God. My lining is 2.75 and as I suspected no polyp. Really annoys me when people give you false alarms. A less experienced person would have been in a right state over that 

And yes I am slightly put out that a few of the usual suspects have moved on to another topic for avatars. we are nowhere near May yet!!!!!  i for one won't be changing til April 30th so there

Alisha- lovely to see you as well. 

emma- you causing a stir again 

Beanie and Hatster- hope things are going ok for yu guys

minow- so sorry things aren't working out as you would have hoped this time. I hope Mr C is able to give you some constructive answers when you go to see him. 

I can't remember what everyone else is doing, sorry   But thanks for all the well wishes today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Good news   i was only saying what others were too afraid to say   to many people were all thinking the same and avoiding the thread


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sho28 said:


> I did a massive post and lost it, I need more warning than that Minxy!!!!


It was a 3 minute warning !! Sorry 

Always best to save the message before posting anyway (I do for all mine !)...just select the whole message & hold down Ctrl + C which copies it...then you'll never lose another post !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - great news, lets hope you start to feel more like yourself again soon.  Blimey that lining is thin   Happy stimming tomorrow  
Em's right, she was just being the voice of many and I know we've all felt the same in the past at some point.  
New thread new start  
We needed to change our avators cause the other one was boring    
What you gonna be then  

Emma - Does cookie monster like punani's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Cookie monster lurrrvves punarnis


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Sho, yeh, I popped my head into the waiting room on way out to see if you were in there and saw Ben, we must have just missed you as I went in just before 11.10am in the end. I said hi and asked him to tell you good luck.
I'm so glad it's good news for you now and you can start stimms. x

I'm in bed today and have strict instructions from DH not to move! We want to give 'Rocky' the best chance.

Love Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Where you gone......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm here    God I am being so thick at work    I can't believe how dipsy I am...its really quite  
With that size mouth you could take on a few punanis in one go  

Angie - glad to hear you got the right person this time


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - glad your lining was all ok and you can move on. I can't tell you how much better I feel now I have started stimming! Sure you will too I must admit it was me that bought up the avatars subject... I thought we might need something distracting to focus on as I thought we were drifting to a "dark place".


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ha Ha Tash, very funny  

To be fair, I hadn't actually met Sho before last time, so I had an excuse, lol..I would have made a complete t#t of myself if I'd done it again after meeting her, lol  

Ang x


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Ange - great news about Rocky. Sounds like you are taking it nice and easy...   

Sho - happy stimming  



Os
x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

minow -   - don't you give up, not ever, you'll get there in the end ! ! 

Ang - Try walking on your hands for two weeks - the sure-fire way to keep Rocky where he should be (good news about the housework, DH must be dee-lighted ! ! )

Everyone else, hi, good luck, god bless, have a lovely afternoon etc.

You've been a great audience and I've been drinking at lunchtime, g'night !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oskira - no you haven't so don't worry  

Angie - didn't you recognise sho by her 'little britain' picture   

Sho - sorry  

MrW - Way to go drinking at lunch time....I used to be a right lush going for drink more or less every lunch time and coming back tiddly   those were pre ivf days ofrourse    the only problem is that you have to now sit it out for the rest of the afternoon til home time


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - I restrict it a single pint these days, the old days of half a dozen pints and a bacon sarnie are long gone (as a manager I can no longer go for a kip in the toilets half the afternoon..)

Which reminds me ...

While in a previous job I used to nip off to the loo for a power nap mid-afternoon, after a trip abroad and a bout of jetlag I nipped to the loo for a crafty kip only to fall fast asleep, which was fine till my body relaxed and I crashed off the toilet seat and onto the floor, cracking my head off the cubicle wall in the process. Had to wait a further 10 minutes to creep out of the loo in case anyone was watching


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats hilarious, no wonder your sticking to the one pint these days and as a manager setting an example to others    although I hope you are easy going with your staff who might have an extra pint or two on a Friday and then disappear for a while    But I guess it doesn't work like that does it  
Love the muppet by the way


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mr.W,

I think I'll pass on the walking on my hands suggestion,  but thanks anyway.
I just hope he/she continues in the spirit that he/she has already shown.  

Luv Ang x

P.S, Tash, I was a bit worried that she'd be that scary,  lol , but I needn't hv worried, she's bootiful and not the least bit scary


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOhhh Muppets - a great idea! Who remembers Beaker

*Minow* -  I am so sorry that the old witch didn't stay away this time. Am sending you and DH big cyber hugs. Hope Mr C will have some ideas for next time. Like Emma said, maybe Gestone next time? There is going to be a lot of us giving it a try. Lets hope it does the job for us all  Thinking of you. Life is just so cruel and unfair sometimes x

*Angie* - Congratulations on being PUPO! Sounds like your Rocky is indeed a little fighter. Hoping he makes himself all warm and snug in there! 

*Natasha* - 
  Twins! I knew it! You and DH must be over the moon. 

*Sho* - Well done you, onto the next bit! Hope you feel a bit better as you have had it rough on the down regs.

Hi to everyone else. It is tough trying to keep up especially when I have been away. Managed to get to Rome and had a great time. It is such a brilliant city...and the ice cream is to die for!!!   Had first follow up following appendix out and as we thougt appendix was Ok and it was prob burst cyst that caused abdo pain. Had a look at all the photos they took inside (lovely!) and saw the cysts and the little bit of endo he was talking about. Going to see Mr R next week so will have an idea then if I will need surgery before next tx. If I do will be getting it ASAP as you need to wait about 3 mths I think before tx. Just glad that things are happening quickly. A bit sad that we can't be ttc naturally atm as need to def not be pg if Mr R doing scans, tests, etc. Oh well.

Lovely day isn't it? I love the . Need to go and get some food now tho as the cupboards are bare! Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ang - I dunno, Sho can be scary at times if you get on the wrong side of her    (Just don't ask her if she wants her car washed)  

Sho - where are you when you need to stick up for yourself  

Hey Barney - Glad you had a lovely time in Rome, its great isn't it, esp the food AND the ice cream    Good news that its all systems go for you too and that hopefully after your appointment with MrR time will fly by and you'll be back on the roller coaster before you know it  
Its mad this 'unexplained' category isn't it, just a shame thye didn't find this out at the start   
Debs used to be beaker but you can be it now if you like    Thanks for the congrats by the way


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I go away for two minutes and come back to a load of lovely things from Ange and frankly out of order clap trap from NVH and Emma!!!! Actually I'm horrified you know my character that well  

Caro- you cracked me up when you said we were heading for a dark place   I'll forgive you then and find a suitable character for myself 

Barney- glad you had a good time in Rome, We're off in August I can't wait. Hopefully I will be nicely pregnant by then looking fabulous with my mock gucci glasses and hand bag   we can but hope. Yes the ice cream is the best in Italy. I had one every day in Florence  Oops and a pizza to myself for lunch as well 

Mr W- you need to sober up quick!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma sorry to offend but it also seems like we can do no right as you all complain when people get there BFP's and bugger off and then if we stay around and help support others we also get told to tone things down.  I quoted an actual fact from the information supplied to me by the NCT as a reassurance to Tash and Bendy, yes I appreciate yours, beanie and the Wildcats situation but surely we are better off trying to stay positive rather than worrying about what might happen otherwise non of us would of even started with this rollercoaster or even ever posted on here.

I have really felt that I have had great support from this site and I hopped to be doing the same for others and as you say it isnt a bun in the oven thread but neither is it a going through treatment like cycle buddies it is a General Chit Chat Woking Nuffield Thread, which I thought included all WN ladies regardless of where they were within treatment.

Sorry but I have seen others offended by various comments in the past and not posted for awhile and have been in contact with them via PM's but this time I couldnt keep my mouth shut.

Ok that is off my chest now.

Angie congratulations on being PUPO my love, it is so lovely to hear that Rocky is a real fighter and I wish you all the very best for a wonderful stressfree 2WW.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Angie, great news - way to go Rocky!  Hope he/she is selecting into that lovely duvet right now.  Take care and I hope the 2ww goes as quickly as possible for you.

Sho, you must be so relieved to move onto stimms - what a relief for you and I hope you are feeling more like your old self soon.  

Hey who started the muppets up already? - they were supposed to be the theme for May!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Exactly Beanie!!!!! 

but if you can't beat 'em join 'em  

I am relived thanks. Can't wait to see dh struggle to mix this lot  I'm just eager to get to my first progress scan now and see where we're at. Look at me wishing my life away


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I think you meant beanie in your post not barney  

Sho - yeh we know you too well lady    And none of that pizza nonsence now when you go back to Italy...I'll have the carb police out looking for you    But then again, you can go to Roma and not eat carbs can you  

Beanie - who you gonna be then


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can completely understand that Sho.  Well have fun laughing at your DH tonight when he does the mixing    So when is your progress scan, a week today? (bet it's in your ticket but I can't see it here!) 

Tash, I want to be the bear but I can't remember his name.  I'll check it out on the internet when I get a chance.  Work is getting in the way of FF at the moment  

Pots, not long for you now!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm being good now I'm on stimms (from tomorrow) I want this to work so got to give it the best chance poss. As you say, you can't in Rome though! Its ages away yet......unfortunately, I wish I was there now


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't believe you want me to swap my gorgeous man for a muppet!!!  

Angie - well done you - I am so pleased that your little embie made it and is back where it belong.     

Sho - I am so glad for you that you can finally move on to stimms  

   everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Karen- thanks  I know, I can't believe we have had to change to the bloody muppets. There was a thread of muppets before on here. I bet they are cursing us for nicking their idea. 

Beanie- just about to sort my ticker out  but yes, progress scan a week today. Test day looks like the 14th May. Seems ages away now. 

Thanks Pots- won't be long for you either now.

Alisha- you're quiet today. Did I scare you away this afternoon?  Or are you still waiting for your prescription


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Another busy day for me today, although it was spent photographing 2 guys for 2 hours, both of which had nice bodies so I had a little eye candy 

Nvh - here is a better pic of animal for you










Angie - glad to hear your little fighter made it to bed! I hope he/sh is tucked up nice and warm now and snuggling in.

Minow - sorry to hear that the evil witch showed up again, I know there isn't much I can say, but I'm pleased to see you are still fighting and plan to get tested for things. I think for you it is time to find out more!

I know the topic is done, but I wanted to say that Blooming Marvellous (one in Guildford) does nice jeans with a band, I'm still wearing mine! (they are sooooo comfy!).

HI to everyone else, got to run again as work is calling! At least I'm earning money!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh just had lovely reflexolgy  

I thought we had changed the subject obviously not  

Kate-You must of misunderstood me im the first one to say to people lets look at your scan pic blah blah blah BUT the last 3 days has been you and piglet coming on and keep saying welcome to the club   which i feel is very insensitive to others having just got bfns's etc   its not just that i also talk about maternity wear etc with tash before she got her bfp and after but when it is constantly the topic of conversation it pushes others out   that is all i was trying to say, i always ask the pg ladies how their scans have been and i even talked u into posting your tummy pic    so keep calm your pg so no stress


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know the Muppets but my DH tells me I should be Camilla the Chicken because he thinks he's a bit of a Gonzo (and Camilla worshipped Gonzo he tells me!). I hope he's not taking the P*** and making me be an awful character!

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Hopefully you will be like the chicken with all those eggies you will produce


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma....i am so glad you said what u did, it is really hard for us girls who have only just had a BFN.
xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Its nice to get some support cause some people on here have told me they feel the same but wont open their mouths


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro -    your dh is very flattering to you  

beanie - Wildcat beat you to it, she's go fuzzy bear  

Elly - Yeh i saw that piccie, my swap it later, just liked the chain around his neck and the photo suits my moods at the moment  

Pots - no never left early in the end, didn't want to be at home early on my own stewing about you know what  

Emma - how was it   did you wash your smelly feet  
And yes we have had numerous conversations about the forbidden subject over the phone so I can vouch for you on that one    In fact
I think you are one of the ones thats keeping me sane  

Kate - I hope you don't take offence, it wasn't soley directed at you, I am as much to blame too.  And Emma's right, you don't want to be stressing that little one out now  

Sho - yeh you got plenty of time to be thinking about Rome and great attitude to stimms by the way....take by the horns girl  

Hi Karen

Right am off home now  

Oh hi ali


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Angie, so pleased that your little embie is now snuggling up in your duvet, well done hun  

Minow, i am so sorry that things have not worked out for you and dh this time, its not fair  

Sho, well done on getting started with the stimms  

Ali, hi hun, hope you are ok  

Emma, understand where you are coming from hun  

Hi to everyone else, yippee weekend off for me, and its gonna be hot hot hot, might even get a sun tan, could do with abit of colour as i am looking rather pale


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters Tash, let me know how you get on later   love ya   oh and yes my feet were clean not like your smelly trotters  

Karen-I have posted on the fet thread which you posted  

Myra-Well done honey, could do with some ray's myself


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Emm! I know the topic was over, but I wanted nvh to know about that as they are brilliant. You can zip me up now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly it wasnt you   i was replying to Kate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks pots   have a nice evening hope those nasty cysts stop bugging you...cant believe you start monitoring in 8 days   Where has the time gone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont bounce too much honey   thats gone so quick i cant believe it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

night pots


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont like Muppets    I so dont want to be a Muppet  

Minow- my heart goes out to you darling   its a nightmare!! so glad you sound so strong and determined!! you will get there poppit im sure!!  

Sho- good news love, bet your so glad your on the stimms    bet dh is relieved he can breathe again    

Angie-OMG   what a rollercoaster few days hun!! so glad rocky is tucked up tight, here's a   to start you on your 2ww crazy ride!!!

Hatster     any news love??  

Pots- glad your excited   I missed you today!! my little stalker!!

Tash-bet you wished you just just dug out your 80's leggins now!!!   I looked for some novelty socks today?? for when you push that sense of style out with your babies!!  

Emma- Your Muppet pic sums you up to a treat   

Elly- how's the gym hun??

Barney- sounds like you had a wicked time, so glad you have a action plan!!  

Confession time....I am one of those people who have struggled over the last few days, so I have been quiet, I agree that we are all  here for each other and I really enjoy our crazy WN thread, up's down's and inbetweens!!!!  but...........I want to be in the club more than life itself  !!! and to be reminded that im not was just a tad too low below the belt!!    sorry for raking up old s**t when you had drawn a line under it!!   I will say no more on the subject!!!

Hi to Caro, Karen, Ali, Beanie Luc, KT,Bendy, Myra, Nibbles, Bendy, Alisha and anyone I have missed!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

maybe we should just agree that when we are lucky enough to get pregnant, we don't refer to it as "a club". The word "club" has conortations that may make people feel like they are excluded. you're either in or your out, like school days. Not nice really. 

I would just like to say that the girls that do get BFP's are inspiration to the rest of us that it is possible, and I wouldn't like that to change 

since I am not a really regular person on here at the moment, I'm keeping my personal feelings to myself and thought I could help cool things down a bit.

anyway, to the most important news of all...... my pussy is still sick! we're having to give him water with a syringe now! At least Hammersmith was useful for something then 

Oh yes, Gill- dh is relieved  He;s had enough of being shouted at, and he's had enough of me tossing and turning at night because I'm as hot as the fires of hell!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- hhmm. "Diplomatic" I don't know if that is a good thing or not.
thanks, taking Max back to the vet onMonday for another blood test and hopefully his iron
will be going up. 

I too am sans husband this evening. On the puter waiting to place a bid for him on e bay


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all

sorry to hear minow, but we're all glad you've got some fighting spirit     its so hard and keep the list of questions going..

well done ang how brill is that   glad rocky is settling in with his big duvet        .. was that you today at woking who stuck your head around and said hello to sho's dh? 

sho it was lovely meeting you and dh this morning, what a lovely dh you have   it really chilled me out meeting someone 'familiar' and having a chat iykwim do you start stimming tonight or tomorrow? sorry to hear max is still poorly   lots of tlc for him then

hi pots and gill I presume gun something is a shopping centre   did you get anything nice?

my nephew popped round this arvo and that was lovely chatting to him (14) and watching him yaddering away...   can't believe he's going to be 15 this year ...yikes!!
after my trip out to woking felt so knackered that I had a bit of a shnooze  that was about 3ish and then woke up at 6pm   whoops! and I've got sooooo much work to do for next week...bugger

just counted up my needles (like you do) and I haven't got enough   so will have to go and buy some..  


howz it going hatster? 

no news from emerald then   

ohhh muppets it is then.... what were ernies catch phraess


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho I wonder who keeps putting your bubbles to 8   shall rearrange that for you now!

pots have a lovely evening with woody


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Gill-how was the sugar daddy and his spending  

Sho-Sorry to hear max still not well   you diplomatic what a joke  

Alisha-I have needles, but guess your too far


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots   very funny lady you know what i meant


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Night all,

Just wanted to say to Alisha, yeh that was me saying hi to Ben. What time did you get there? I must have missed you coming in too  We were sat on the chairs near the reception till we got called in for ET, but I think you probably arrived when we'd already gone in.

Love Ang x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

I haven't been online for ages so have loads to catch up on therefore no personals...

So I've been downregging for 9 days now and blimey it's getting harder each tx. First one I sailed through but it's got progressively worse as if my body is reacting more and more. I am so   it's ridiculous.
I've been stupid enough to enter a dressage competition tomorrow (usually I lay off completely during tx but thought it'd be ok this time since it's only a week in) and had a final check last night which went horribly wrong. Nothing unusual there   but my REACTION! I was crying and ranting and my poor horse had to take the brunt of it  . God knows what the people who were watching thought. So now I've decided to withdraw from Sunday because what if the same thing happens there  . It's one thing to look like an idiot in front of all your mates but in public...
I got home and kept crying all night, just could not pick myself up. And again this morning. Not even the thought of seeing Smudge this weekend can cheer me up. What on earth is going on  

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  


Nibbles-Ahhh honey your not abnormal or anything its the drugs thats doing this to you   just remember why your doing this you WANT A BABY   everytime we do a tx it does get worse i think because we know whats going to happen and cause we have had the drugs in our body only a few months before there must be some left in us so thats probably why it gets worse   listen soon you will be stimming and will start to feel normal again so dont beat yourself up about it   go and see smudge and go for a nice lunch some where with d/h and im sure you will start to feel better  


Pots-Enjoy your bbq today  

Well i will be sunning myself me thinks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!!

Have been reading the last few... well 10+ pages and was going to write lots of personals but i just cant remember it all!

Minow I'm so sorry your period has arrived hunny it really isn't fare.  Was really hoping it was going to be your lucky go.  So glad to read you have lots of questions for  Mr C and hopefully you'll come away feeling like you have some idea of what to do next.   

Hatster hope your ok chic fingers crossed for you as well.  Let us know how you are     

Debs- congratulations my love!  Bet shes gorgeous!!

Angie well done on your et- what a strong little embie you have on board, I'm sure s/he will be staying put for a good few months! Have everything crossed for you   

Nibbles sorry to hear your feeling so sad and poo its those bloody drugs!

Won't drag all this up again but i just think we should all be here for each other and try to remember that we are all here for the same reason.....maybe we should all try and be a little more sensitive as at some point i expect we have upset someone without actually meaning too.  And baby talk should be kept to a minimum - there are other threads for that kind of chat  

Hope the weather is hot today, will lay in the garden i think!  Its chilly at the moment tho!

Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Not long till your scan honey    do you feel better today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah i feel better thanks, had a shower and think i might actually get up and do something!

I hope it is hot today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey i still have to have a shower   and have brekkie   go for a nice picnic or something and get some fresh air


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ohh i think a picnic at virgina waters is needed its a lovely huge park with waterfalls - good idea lady!

Enjoy the sun !


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Nibbles- sorry you feel so sad and hacked off love!!   its horrid isnt it!! wont be for long though as soon as you move on to stimms, you will much better im sure!!  

bendy- I agree its chilly, hopefully it will warm up!!   Im still in my jim jams atm!! 

Emma- you ok today??  log into your msn at once! 

I am feeling a bit run down me thinks and after a week off thats not good ! I have a horrid coleslawy thing on the corner of my mouth! a mouth ulcer which I have just wacked with my toothbrush   and it feels like a sty is trying to pop up in my left eye, top all that off with a nasty heavy b**ch of an AF, im doing really well! hey ho I am a woman and I will survive!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

just popped on to say hello quickly - i'm finding it best to keep away at the moment as just cant stop   Af hasnt arrived yet but i just know this hasnt worked   at least the gestone has held it off longer than last time i suppose. 

Minow - as i said in my pm i'm so very sorry honey  

Angie - fantastic news about little Rocky - what a great name   all the best for the next 2 weeks   

Beannie - hows it going ?  

Caro and sho - good luck for the stimms - you finally got there!

nibbles - sorry you are feeling so crap - rememeber it will get better  

Gill - you take it easy - plenty of vitamin c and a bit of sun is in order  

Emma - hope you are doing ok - what are you  up to today? must admit there are some days (like yesterday) where i just cant face coming on here cos its so hard - its always going to be a delicate situation with some of us getting the dream and others not but at the end of the day we all care about each other on here and thats what we have to remember innit  

Bendy - have fun in the sun - great day for a picnic  

Big hello to Tash, Pots KTx, wildcats, Pots, Myra, Alisha and everyone i know i've forgotten!

laters xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-Sorry honey i was just doing my dusting   on msn now though for a bit   sorry your feeling run down honey, maybe its cause your about to start tx again  

Hatster-Love ya honey   hope your wrong and this is going to work   your right i like everyone here honey   why dont you do a test tomorrow honey and put yourself out of this misery you may get a surprise


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just thought I'd post to say I'm away with work for a week or so now....just in case anyone thought I'd gone off in a huff or anything!  
Af from hell here and in bloomin agony, can't let you down lightly can she!

Have a great week or so
lol
Minow x

(haster about to pm you next my love!)


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just logged on and read the last pages of the previous thread as I was not on yesterday.

Emma - I think that was a horrible comment of yours yesterday referring to my post to Tash. This is the reason I've stayed away but then get b*tched about so I can't win so I'm better off staying right away and not being aware of nasty comments at all as I don't need it. I was congratulating Tash on her discovering she's expecting twins - hence the 'club' to which we are now lucky enough to belong. 

I was upset for you and the others for whom the treatments haven't worked so far as the disappointment must be huge, and have commented accordingly as best as I can considering how ill I've been recently.

Perhaps you'd prefer us not to bother to joke, laugh, be happy and congratulate you when you get your bfp in the future, and just ignore the happy event which will be changing your life forever? I doubt it.

When was the last time I waffled on about baby stuff?

Ironically, at the approximate time you were being nasty about me, I was thinking about you, because I was in Brighton and thought it was a shame you didn't get to go there the other day as you'd planned, and I was hoping you'd make it there soon.

  to you all, as always, whether you want my best wishes or not.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Wondered when you would decide to jump in and add your bit   well as i said i am happy for everyone who gets a bfp and am the 1st to say congratulations where is your scan pic, and lets see your bump   i was only saying that i hate this "welcome to the club business" also the way you barged in the other day not even taking note of others and what they were up to then you   off again   piglet you were so funny and we enjoyed having you here, like Sho bought up the comment you then buggered off you had our support and left   we didnt want you to go as you bought so much fun and laughter which is also what this thread is about   its great to see everyone get there bfps and i am also one that has joined in with baby name talk and pram talk etc etc but the last 3 days has been chat constantly page after page of baby clothes etc etc, so others left feeling a bit left out and felt the thread was more of a bun in the oven which it shouldnt be   i think im right in saying that everyone on here pg or not is happy to join in with baby chat etc but not so its constant   im not asking for your congratulations piglet at all and yes i would be very happy when i get a bfp but i was also be very scared as you know i have lost 5 babies and it isnt easy for anyone going through pg let alone having it ripped away    

Again you mention this "club" i think its rubbing salt into all the other ladies wounds and you could of congratulated tash on the thread and maybe pm'd tash to welcome her to the "elite club" to save a lot of peoples feelings or maybe toned it down abit  

Oh and by the way i dont need anyones support piglet im strong enough to take any   thats thrown at me so save it for someone else  


Edited by Mod


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I'm with you, Emma. Thanks for speaking up  

I too know how wonderful it is to get a bfp and I too know how awful it is to suffer a m/c. I think some of the lucky people on this thread do need to tone it down a little bit as it is sometimes rubbed in our faces and makes us feel inadequate - a bit like fertile women saying "well I conceived on the first try...bla bla bla".

I enjoy reading about successful tx's - in fact they are my inspiration esp those who have been thru several tx's - but it would be great if we didn't discuss too much baby stuff here.... just my opinion.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Nibbles  

Are you feeling better now


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Well said Pots - Emma shouldnt be targeted for this because she had the balls to say what many have been feeling and she is always right up there giving support to everyone.  I do think that some people who get their bfp forget quite easily how   hard it is for those of us who are still waiting - tash, bendy and kt - i dont mean you  
Its hard because there are so many hormones flying around here with us girls   and also sometimes in a written message the feeling or meaning of the message may get distorted or read the wrong way if you know what i mean  . Please lets not spoil the atmosphere of the best thread on FF  



Edited by Mod


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here here hatster  

How are you feeling any better love


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

bit better thanks Emma - the sun helps i think   just going to get my sid off the bed and put him in the garden - he is so stupid as he loves it when i do that - will stay out all day purring in the sun but i have to carry him out as he cant be ars*d!! what you up to?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh little sid will love it   i have cleaned the house and i will be sunbathing naked in the garden  .......... that was a joke i will have a bikini on


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i love sunbathing in the buff but it has to be really hot   we went to a nudist beach once - me and dh were   as it was full of germans with little button mushrooms  
have fun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

button mushrooms now i can just picture that    you have guts going in the buff


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

not really cos most people that do havent got the bodies for it i can tell you  

want a muppet piccie but as usual have to wait for dh to do it for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who you going to be TELL ME TELL ME


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oopps you've moved on a bit but....
I feel I have to say something here too. besides the fact that its a glorious day and you should all be outside breathing some fresh air and chilling... me included..

Look ladies we're all adults and everyone has a point of view, I don't think piglet should be hounded for something that was said (in the height of her excitement for nvh) she isn't solely responsible for all the baby chat... I feel saddened that harsh words said may have frightened off the ladies that have popped on to tell of their news... (e.g barging in! as emma put it - it isn't a prerequisite to know of everyones news) bfp ladies are not chained to the woking thread and are more than entitled to 'move on' .. after receiving support here...which is what its all about really we can't stay in situ forever! 
as hatster has pointed out the written word is a far cry from the spoken word... and can so easily be misconstrued..(I should know -I'm doing a discourse analysis assignment  ) 
If anyone is not happy about something that is said then they should say so ... and not just leap to it when the horse has bolted.. most of us said nothing in the hope it would blow over and frankly just don't need the extra agro or want to rock the boat.. and I have to say that Emma you are entitled to say what you feel but you don't speak for everyone... 
it has been very quiet on this thread and it may be because of the baby chat (which personally I ignored) and as some of you have pointed out you could pm each other your recommendations about maternity wear (for example) 
*moving on to * how we can resolve this with our frazzled nerves and strung out hormones perhaps we could have a woking bfp thread (next to our current ivf thread, like other busy clinics have..) where you lovely lucky ladies 'LLL' ! could chat to your hearts content about all those baby issues and then alsoand those of us who want a nose can do so and those that don't - don't!! I'm not in the least saying bug off but just leave that thread for the baby talk and the other for the giggles, bum, punani, chats etc

i hope this doesn't start off another set to but feel piglet shouldn't be hung drawn and pork chopped


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ALisha-Thanks honey i know i totally agree with you i dont speak for everyone and sometimes i should learn to keep my mouth   but Tash was upset and rung me as it was very quiet and she felt all the baby talk etc was getting out of hand and she even said so thanks tash  
I love everyone on this board and we have ups and downs like any close friends  
I agree we could have 2 seperate threads if the pg ladies are happy with it that DOESNT mean they cant come on here like you say this thread for ladies having tx waiting etc talking about bums,muffs and the usual but also the pg thread we could pop onto and vice versa i love having the pg ladies here and have made some very nice friends who i regularly meet up with and talk on the phone Tash,Cheesy ,gill ,ali and pots and a couple of others, and as tash would agree i always ask how she is and have even asked her to bring her scan pics when i see her next week  
Anyway im sorry if i have upset anyone but i was the only person to say anything   and wanted everyone who was avoiding this site because of it to come back, there was more than 6 of you but some people have obviously not wanted to say anything


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

hatster said:


> I do think that some people who get their bfp forget quite easily how fu*king hard it is for those of us who are still waiting - tash, bendy and kt - i dont mean you


Hatster - I am sorry you feel this way about me. But what exactly makes you think that I have forgotten how hard it is?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oskira-Dont think she meant you or anyone on here in general, i think this is getting out of hand and i dont think Hatster needs this what with being on her 2ww and that  


Pots-You got my food ready yet as i have had enough of sunning myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Dont feel bad honey some people are taking things too personally   so have you sunned yourself


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma   yup out in the sun and had a picnic lunch outside  did get my tummy out but what a mess with all those bruises  

so did you get your muff out?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i didnt get my muff out but got my bangers out   ohhh what did you have for your picnic


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

bangers!  do you mean 

We had a greek type salad with cheese and olives and ciabatta and melon for pudding - very healthy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghh hate olives   but the rest of it sounds yummy   yeah those are the babies i mean bangers


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

Oh Gosh, I don't know what to say, and to be honest I don't feel I have been here quite long enough to say anything really, but after reading back a few pages, I think both sides of the discussion have valid points and it's so very hard as the whole infertility subject is obviously one that is sadly close to all our hearts or else we wouldn't be here. 
There are going to be 'heated' times and dissagreements, it would be more unusual if there weren't and it is better to speak your mind and clear the air than keep it in and then risk a bigger problem later. 
When I joined this thread, I thought it was lovely how many of you had been here so long and have built up 'historys' with each other. I have so much respect for what so many of you have been through, I have been through a lot myself over the years, but it never ceases to amaze me how stong people can be when they have to. How ever many close friends we have around us, no one truly understands infertility unless they have experienced it first hand, and the majority haven't. As I said, I feel wrong in voicing my opinion at all as I'm still relatively new,(but I never have been able to keep my mouth shut  ) but I just hope now that the air has been cleared, we can all see the valid points and move on. We are all here for each other after all, and however much we wont always agree, when it come down to it, we are all here for the same reason and in different ways have a greater understanding of each other than even friends we have had for years. 
Things have been said in the heat of the moment and emotions are a bit raw, but I think everyone on here has developed a strength that most fertile couples hopefully never have to draw on and I hope that is what will prevent anyone leaving and not coming back as that would be so pointless and sad.

There, I'm shutting up now, seeing as I said I wasn't going to say anything at all 

Just to let you all know, Rocky is doing fine   he's snuggling into the duvet as we speak. 
I've had a bit of a 'down' day today as still hurting quite a bit from the EC (which is odd as I didn't have that last time, maybe it's due to 2x ICSI's close together) and I feel a bit useless as DH is busy sorting the house out to be photographed to sell and I can't help him. He keeps telling me that I'm doing the most important job though, bless him.     

I hope you're all having a lovely weekend, it looks like a lovely day from what I can see from my bed 

Catch you all soon, love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Have some peppermint tea that will shift the pain


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

god i LOVE olives  

never heard them called that before  

Angie - I dont feel like i've been on here all that long either but the great thing about this board is that everyone gets their say and you deseve yours as much as anyone   We can only get to know each other properly if we express our feelings and opinions after all. I agree with everything you've said - what the hell would we all do without each other as no one else really understands - not even close 

right i'm off to get showered as we are off to a friends for the evening.

have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-Have some peppermint tea that will shift the pain


Actually Emma, that's probably a good idea, as I think some of it is down to trapped wind from the cyclogest. (and I remember peppermint tea is good for that  )Ta xx

Luv Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ang-Tell d/h to watch out  


Hatster-Have a lovely time   i still hate olives though


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Ang-Tell d/h to watch out


  Emma, I don't know if I already said this in this thread or another, but when I was asked at Woking if I suffered from trapped wind from the cyclogest last time, he jumped in and said...ooooh believe me, it wasn't trapped!!! lol  

Ang x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my god...looks like the heat has got to everyone or maybe its all those hormones.
Come on girls lets all make up and be friends    
Minow...so sorry hun, i know how your feeling, thinking of u and DH   
Angie....i expect Rocky is snuggling in well,   
Hatser and Beanie....hope you guys are coping   

Just watched the Grand National and my horse came 5th    dh horse came first though   
Right going to sit in the garden
big hugs and kisses to you all xxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya all

dunno whats gone on   but I think its fair to say now I need to move on   I wish you all the VERY VERY best  

I'll always browse cause I think its embeded in my nature now  

Please dont fight, we are all here for the same purpose  


Adios

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrree *cheesy *  this really isn't what I want and I'm sure the other ladies will voice their concerns too.. I'm sure the last thing anybody would want is to chase away you lovely bfp ladies  we really need a woking BFP thread too I reckon ... we don't want to lose the ladies that show against the odds that it can work and does work... this is what fills us with hope and inspiration and bloody mindedness to pick ourselves up dust down and carry on! if this thread was just full of people like me who are still plugging away with nobody holding that achievable goal nearby I for one really might loose faith...
so to all you woking BFP ladies out there please don't go 

can we all be friends again 

... but i do understand if you want to check out other threads ... but we may stalk you though 
only joking 

*but on another note if you haven't seen already debs and her bubs 
http://vmphoto.photobox.co.uk/album/5284872*

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lovely ladies

If you would like to set up a separate Woking BFPs thread then please feel free to start one on the Locations board...here's the link to the Surrey location board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=250.0

Whilst I'm sure we all love to see BFP announcements as it gives us all hope and keeps us positive, this Woking thread is on the IVF chit/chat and is primarily for that so personally I don't feel this IVF board is the appropriate one for a separate Woking BFP thread. None of us want to segragate or shut out others but as I'm sure we all agree, sensitivity is needed.

There is also the Bun In The Oven board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Please could we all have a group hug  and draw a line under this.

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Your not going anywhere lady    thanks for your pm love ya   hope you had a great day  

Angie-Cheeky dh how very dare he   

Thanks Minxy thats a great idea  

Ali-How much did d/h win then tell me tell me


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening ladies. I've viewed this site on numerous occasions - especially through my 2WW but just lurked - sorry. 

Not sure how to introduce myself but can I say that you've all been so supportive of each other and I've taken tremendous strength from that. I've been through 2 cycles at WN and can't believe we have a BFP this time. We're with Mr R and due to my advancing years he agreed to put 3 embryos back! 

Hope you don't mind me using this site but I feel more comfortable being in touch with ladies at the same clinic at the moment. 

I'm due to have my 6 week scan on Tuesday. However, for the past 2 days I've had some dull ache in my right side. Should I be worried? I've looked at various things on the web about ectopic pg and early pg symptoms etc. I've got an old appendix scar and wondered about adhesions?!? Should I ring WN or just wait until Tuesday? 

I won't ramble on but if anyone or if you know anyone that has/had anything similar and could possibly stop my mind running away with me I'd really appreciate it.

Love Jules x (sorry another one - hope it won't get too confusing!)

PS I'll get the hang of smilies later!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules

Welcome and congratulations   so there could be triplets in there then   
Good luck for your scan   
If you are worried i would call woking,  myself and Wildcat have had 3 ectopic pregnancies and they arent veruy nice at all.
It could be the scar tissue from you appendix scar but i would call woking monday morning and see if they can scan you that day   im sure you have nothing to worry about but better to be safe than sorry eh


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Emma - a woman of reason   I'll ring WN first thing Monday and like you say they may see me a day early.  

I've followed everyones ups and downs during the last 6 months and it has been a rollercoaster. But seeing people getting BFP's has really kept me going. I hope that I can also bring hope to other mature ladies.

Mr R did say they'd never had triplets to someone over 40  

Jules x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm done with this,I feel guilty for getting my bfp because of all this.  I actually thought a great deal of some of you ladies on here but im just a bit sad that this has happened.  Reading some recent posts have made me feel like i shouldnt be here and should be posting on other threads and i feel pushed out, not everyone goes on about being pregnant -call me sad for getting upset about it if you wish but iam.

Cant think of anything nice to say right now so night

Bendy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening oohh its a bit quiet on here...

hi emma oop you gone..

hi jules congratulations!     and welcome to the thread, afraid I can't help you  but as emma says if you're worried give them a ring   fingers crossed everythings fine.... well you could always be a first!!     
how come you've not joined us earlier then? 

everyone must be having an action packed weekend... my dp is currently snoring his head off on the sofa and there's nowt on tv   

I'm seriously thinking about jacking this course in.. eventhough its essential for work... just can't stand doing the extra work and assignments.. and getting no help from work either    sat at the computer on a saturday night doing poxy work ... i don't like it anymore  

Bendy don't go upsetting yourself please,.. its no good for your pregnancy   ... I was reading about that today.. and hey! don't feel guilty about having  a bfp we're all really proud of you   as I said to cheesy speaking for myself but I don't want any of you bfp's to go anywhere... don't be sad 


I really think we should draw a line under it now


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh my heated and passionate Woking Ladies!!!! What a to do!! I did read the end of the last thread, but had mistakenly thought you had all got it out of your systems and all was ok!

Ok, here's my opinion for what it's worth cos I feel I know all you guys quite well by now and, don't forget - I am an *"honorary Woking Girl"*  

The love, support, friendship, advice and guidance you guys give each other on this thread is fantastic. It pains me to see you all at loggerheads over something that, lets face it, is what we are all dreaming of! Hormones and emotions are running high - Woking has been a busy busy place over the past few weeks, lots and lots of treatments have started/finished/in the middle of - and all this makes for a very tense time!

I have read every single post very very carefully and I can see both sides of the coin, however, I do feel that there is no need for this to get out of hand. We have a very simple solution, as Minxy has said, and as was suggested by Alisha - A lovely Woking BFP Chat thread on the Locations Board. All the BFP ladies can use this thread to bounce their worries and concerns off each other regarding their pregnancies, babies, etc BUT they have to all PROMISE to also stay on Woking General Chat thread (this one). I am positive that every single member on here who has not had a BFP DOES still want to love and support those with BFP's, it's just that sometimes baby talk can be very very upsetting for those who are still trying - that doesn't mean that the girls don't want news of babies etc, just that the very specific "baby talk" be toned down slightly.

You girls are all friends - the majority of you meet up regularly for lunch, coffee etc and have each other's mobile numbers. Please please dont let any of this arguing spoil all that.

Right, I have set you up a new thread on the Surrey Board - I have called it "WOKING GIRLS BFP/PREGNANCY CHITTER CHATTER" - so it is there if you wish to use it. Here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91962.0

I hope you can all overcome this latest obstacle - I am sure you will  I have seen much more heated arguments on here you naughty lot    

Love and huge hugs to you all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- I think the reason for the quietness is this God awful atmosphere. 

how disappointing! I'm the first to get on my high horse and have a go if I think something warrants it. I did say that I wasn't going to voice my opinion on in on the thread but it seems my discretion is a waste of time. Yes, the constant baby talk did bother me a bit, but lets face it, it would have passed in a couple of days, it was only the novelty of Tashs wonderful BFP and discovering it is twins  and Bendy's etc. I did feel a little alientated but I have felt much more alientated over other issues on this thread that I have kept quiet about because I could recognise that it would pass. 

I have been absent for a few reasons and to be honest baby talk wasn't one of them (I know I said it was Emma but I didn't want to say the real reason) 

I can safely say now though that I will be absent over this issue for a good while, and I don't think I'll be the only one either. I think its terrible that Bendy and Cheesy and KT feel the way they do, they have been with us forever and we have seen what they have been through every step of the way. Cheesy and KT have been sublte and sensitive about scan pictures bump pictures etc and I think have tried to walk the fine line between celebration and sensitivity. And it is a fine line. As nice as the idea for a separate thread is, it is just that isn't it, a separate thread that includes some, and excludes others. I don't like the idea of that to be honest and I think if that happens we will lose people like Bendy, cheesy, KT etc do we want that?

I hope this gets sorted out soon, so that those of us acutally going through treatment can give support to others and receive it and do so without the fear that should we get pregnant we won't be able to be happy about it.

Lots of love to you all. I count all of you as friends xx

Special  vibes to PUPO girls


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I hear what you're saying Sho, and like I said in my post - *the new thread is only there if you want to use it * The intention was for it just to be there if it was wanted NOT to push Cheesey, Bendy or any of the BFP ladies out 

I dont think the issue will ever be resolved if everyone "absences" themselves from the thread sweetheart - you girls are stronger than that! If no-one posts then there will be no chitter chatter and no Woking news and then what's an honorary Woking girl to do!  You lot keep me on my toes!  

*I am not being dismissive girls, I am just trying to make light of a serious situation. Let's not fall out over this - come on you lot, pull together and group hug  you are such good friends and such a support to each other, please don't lose sight of that *

Love you all to bits
Tracy
x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

I have to say I whole heartedly agree with Sho, I sooo don't want those guys to go. I had a really sad pm from someone saying goodbye today,   as I'm sure many of you have and it is so very sad and wrong.

Please don't go guys, apart from the most important reason that you have formed such strong friendships and have been through so much together, you also give us all so much hope that the illusive dream is possible. You have just as much a right to be here as those of us who haven't yet achieved our dreams.

It will all calm down soon and hopefully be forgotten, so please stay xx

Love Angie x

PS.....Rocky says hi to his/her Woking Aunties


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well ladies

I am so sorry to see what has been happening on here over the last few days, i justed wanted to say that i value all of you as my friends and ever more so after meeting most of you.

When i 1st came on here i was an IVF novice and all of you were so supportive and helpful, i for one am not staying away due to people being pg, as you know i dont have access to a computer at work and as most of the chat is during the day i cannot join in, not because i dont want to hear baby news, i do pop on to say hello when i get the chance.

I just want all of you to know that i still value all of your friendship, whether pg or not, i would hate to see some of you leave because of this.

Hatster, hope things are ok hun  

Hope PUPO girls are doing ok  

Hello to all, Emma, Tash, Wildcats, Angie, Minow, Bendy, Gill, Ali, Nibbles, Karen, Barney, Miss TC, Sho, Oskria, Piglet, Cheesy, Jules, Alisha, Beanie, Kt and everyone else

Love you all Myra xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lovely ladies 

I'm sorry but I only suggested a Woking BFP thread on the locations board because it had been suggested by a few of you to set up a separate thread....it was no way meant as pushing anyone from this thread....it was meant as somewhere that all those with BFPs could chatter away about baby stuff but could still pop over to the old Woking thread to chat as well.

As I mentioned in my previous post...please please can we all draw a line under this and move on with what we're all here for...to support one another in this god awful journey that ttc/infertility is...and whilst we all continue to celebrate and embrace our FF friends who have realised their dream, we also give support and hugs to those who have not quite got there yet....please lets not have you wonderfully supportive ladies fall out....I may not be an "honorary woking girl" but I do read all the posts and its making me sad to see you all arguing when really there's no need...so pretty please with big juicy cherries on top...can you all make up & be friends again

























Natasha xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Tracy and Minxy x

I suggested it to Tracy and minxy, so do'nt hold them accountable! you can blame me for that ..because I thought it would be a good way of alieviating the issue at the time, it seems I was wrong,  it was not intented to push anyone out, far from it but a way of keeping everyone together .. on the main woking thread.

it seems this has affected everyone   just when some need lots of support...

hatster hope you're ok and still keeping things crossed for you  

Ang hi to rocky! 

Sho sorry you feel that way, hope your stimming goes well 

Tracy thanks for your lovely words 
not long for you then! bet the next two weeks will wizz by! 

hi to all you lurkers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well what can I say, I am 34 and old enough to realise that sensitive issues have just reared there head, I am not be-littling anything but were all mates, whatever are situ, sooooo the sun is shining and lesbee friends  

I understand ALL sides, I really do but hey, life's too short eh  

END OF  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO who watched the knew harry enfield thing? I taped it whilst I was away but it "failed"   was it good

p.s got 5/6/7 on Grand National, I never win    

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH I think its time for a glass of white wine in the sun and thinking about how much my grass soooooooooooooooooooo needs cutting  

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesyb said:


> I understand ALL sides, I really do but hey, life's too short eh


absolutley cheesy 

.. well between me and dp we bet on 6 different horses and not sausage! 
blimey that's a bit early for a glass of wine!!  sounds lovely though!   cheers cheesy 

have a lovely afternoon with your vino and staring at the grass


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

never too early for me honey   

Laters ladies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry ladies, you posted before I had a chance to push send but it's taken so long to type this I'm going to post anyway! 
As I have been lurking for a while, I have been reluctant to post on this issue but I just have to put my tuppence worth in. I have been absent from the thread for a while as I needed to take my focus away from ttc NOT because of the Pg chitchat. In fact, I have been keeping up to date with peoples news and pm’ing them my love and congratulations. At this period of time it actually gives me comfort to see peoples good news and the fact that Woking is on a roll gives me hope for when my next tx starts.

Yes – the conversation sometimes turns toward pg/pg related matters but as Sho said it is usually over and done with very quickly and is usually the result of someones good news and everyone elses excitement for that person. The fact that we are all at different stages of this very hormonal  journey makes it difficult and because the written word is easily misconstrued, sometimes things get blown out of proportion. I’ll be brutally honest, when someone gets a BFP I have my “I wish it was me” moment but I am over the moon for the ladies who have been lucky enough to get their longed for and much deserved BFP’s. It’s a different ball game when you hear of someone not even trying and falling pg naturally, how would they know how we feel? Ktx, BBPiglet, Oskira, Tash, Bendy, Luc, Cheesy and Deb and others KNOW how we feel, they have been along the same route of tests, more tests, ops, trying to come to terms with the fact that you can’t conceive naturally, hormones up the wall but they are lucky enough to be at or nearly at the finishing line of the rollercoaster. How many of us would not talk to our best friend because she was talking about her pg/baby? Not many I bet – unfortunately for us ladies who have not yet achieved our dream, this is reality, this is life – people do and will always talk about what is happening in their lives at the present time and when that is the thing that has consumed all their energy for the last X years it’s hardly surprising that they would want to shout it from the rooftops – not that anyone does as they are too sensitive to our feelings. 

I’m upset that this has all blown up, you guys ALL showed me incredible support after my last unsuccessful tx (and since I joined this board), I wouldn’t have got through it without you all. I really hope that nobody feels they have to leave the board for good, we need everyone, there are always going to be hiccups with a bunch of hormonal, stressed women but we are members of one of the busiest and most supportive boards on this forum (regardless of needing to step back now and then according to individual circumstances), please let’s keep it that way.

Hatster – fingers crossed for you honey     
Angie – hope little Rocky is snuggling into his duvet    
Cheesy - enjoy your wine  
I’ve got RSI now from all this typing so will just say lots of love to everyone and big


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im so ready to get over this and really hope that no one goes anywhere- i know i dont want to  

Come out come out where ever you are and post- i  miss you ladies!

Enjoy the sunshine

Bendy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Bendy - how you feeling honey?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im ok thanks.....hot- i have just washed the car...well sprayed it with the hose while dp did the washing!!

Off to the garden centre now.....how are you ?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im sooooooooooooo over this  !! lets just save our energy! get on with life and have a good old  

How lovely is this sunshine  

Love and hugs to one and all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Back Again !! Twice in one day!! 

Bendy - holding the hose while DP washes the car - you've got the right idea there girl  

Gill - I agree sunshine is fab - just been planting some stuff out and off for a bike ride in a mo... 

hatster - I'm fine thanks honey - really feeling positive at moment but of course the nice weather helps. Enjoy your sunbathing.

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Can i come out yet    

Guys im sorry i dont want the pg ladies etc to go elsewhere just to be more sensitive some times  

Bendy-You silly mare glad your back  

Kerry-Hope your ok honey  

Sho-How is the stimming going hope your feeling better  

Myra-Hurry up and get a job with pc access

Tracy-Not long till you start tx

Minxy-How is the d/r  

Hatster-   everything crossed for you honey, and stop saying im good at cutting grass  

Cheesy-Thanks for the phone call last night hope you enjoyed your burger


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fine thanks hon - couldn't drag DH away from the telly but he's just yelled " are we going for that ride (bike ride)" so better go get me bicycle clips on!! Hope you're having a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tarango and welcome x  

In answer to your question, your blood test results and chlamydia smear test must be within a year (same for your DH, obviously minus the smear lol).
They offer them at Woking, but if you are on a self funded cycle you should go to your doctors surgery as I found I was allowed to have all of those tests there for free. (Every penny counts in this game hey).
After the initial consultation with your consultant, the nurses will make a treatment schedule for you based on his recommendations and they will talk you through every step of the way. You initially have an 'implications councilling session' too with a nurse, which is an approximately 2hr appointment where you wll be 'walked through' the whole procedure and taught how to inject yourself (which everyone will tell you is sooo much easier than you expect, honestly)

As for what to expect, all the staff are lovely, there are 3 consultants, 2 of whom I've had carry out my 2 ICSI's, (Mr.Riddle and Mr.Curtis) and I would definitely recommend either. There is one other consultant, but I haven't met him, maybe some of the other girls can advise.

Any questions you have at any step of the way, I'm sure someone on this thread may be able to help.

Lots of luck to you and looking forward to getting to know you,

Love Angie x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HATSER
I have everything crossed for u.......we need some happy jolly news to cheer us up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Well I am AWOL for a weekend and look whats happened    I wondered why my ears have been burning   So I am going to say a little bit on the subject whether you like it or not  

Well needless to say I feel mostly responsible for this crap thats kicked off cause it was all based around me getting my bfp, being pg with twins and wanting advice about maternity clothes    But hey, I know you all better than that and although I felt really   reading through the posts, I am NOT going to let it get to me!  Life is really to short and I hope that I can support each and everyone of you like you have done me  
I've gone through so many different emotions reading the last few pages and I feel ok, a little   &   but i'm sure by tomorrow i'll be back to my normal self  

Well I have had a busy weekend, shopping mainly    Went our for a friends 40th last night and a friend popped over today, hence my absence on here and boy am I glad about that  

Just for the record I have been bending Emma's ear about my pg since I got my bfp and she has been a great support to me, but I guess like all things email, texts you don't really have the emotion behind it so it can be taken the wrong way.

Haster - good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you     

Minow -  hope you're ok & getting stronger by the day  

Kerry - nice to see you popping out of the wood work  

Pots  

Now, after all that i've forgotten all other matters now  

Maybe we can ask the mods kindly to start a new thread so we can leave this one behind once and for all now that i've had my say that is   

Good night and god bless


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just wanted to wish hatster goodluck for tomorrow, fingerscrossed for you hun


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just popped on to say, 

Good Luck Hatster x

Love Angie x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok ladies - starting a new thread so we can get rid of all those negative vibes from recent posts!  

Out with the old - in with the new!!  

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ..........................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92026.0


----------

